# Ищу ноты Дербенко!!!



## roman222 (23 Янв 2017)

Помогите найти ноты Дербенко "Поиграем джаз" для одного баяна
и вальс "Прощай Париж"


----------



## dan99ter (24 Янв 2017)

Попробуйте спросить у композитора: [email protected]


----------



## omela58 (25 Янв 2017)

roman222 писал:


> Помогите найти ноты Дербенко "Поиграем джаз" для одного баяна
> и вальс "Прощай Париж"


----------



## Mr.Big (25 Янв 2017)

Друзья, может кто поможет с нотами Дербенко Е. "Баллада. си минор"
Мой адрес: [email protected]
Огромное спасибо.


----------



## roman222 (25 Янв 2017)

omela58 писал:Спасибо за ноты,но это не"Поиграем джаз"


----------



## Kosthenko (27 Янв 2017)

Mr.Big/ писал:


> Друзья, может кто поможет с нотами Дербенко Е. "Баллада. си минор"


Здравствуйте,уважаемый Mr.Big.   А    Вы не можете подсказать год публикации,а еще лучше название издательства данного произведения.  С уважением   -   Kosthenko/


----------



## sasha84 (1 Фев 2017)

Есть "Воспоминание о Париже"...


----------



## Mr.Big (1 Фев 2017)

*Здравствуйте,уважаемый Mr.Big.   А    Вы не можете подсказать год публикации,а еще лучше название издательства данного произведения.  С уважением   -   Kosthenko/
*К сожалению нет. Вот ссылка из известного сайта
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbiyfYNPdgg*
*В исполнении Юрия Сидорова.


----------



## roman222 (6 Фев 2017)

sasha84 писал:


> Есть "Воспоминание о Париже"...


Спасибо Этот вальс есть  Ищу именно "Прощай  Париж"


----------



## vev (6 Фев 2017)

*roman222*,
если терпит, могу прислать через недельку, если напомните. Вернусь домой и щелкну фоторужьем


----------



## roman222 (8 Фев 2017)

vev писал:


> *roman222*,
> если терпит, могу прислать через недельку, если напомните. Вернусь домой и щелкну фоторужьем


Спасибо! вальс уже получил  С уважением roman222


----------



## A.Hoffmann (27 Фев 2017)

http://www.web-4-u.ru/pikulin/?page1  
 Accordeonnoten !


----------

